# WOC are these axes or Halberds



## thanusdelore (Mar 28, 2011)

Ok saw these and they are oop so are these Axes or Halberds w shields?
The owner calls them axes but thats an awfully long handle?
And how hard would it be to convert them to Halberds if not?


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Those look like the Chaos Warriors made for the old Battlemaster board game by Games Workshop. 

Yes, those are halberds and shields. If it's got a long handle and a spike on top, it's safe to say it's a halberd. It's a bit of an odd combination though, since you can't use both halberds and shields at the same time in close combat, but it can work, using the shields against shooting attacks and halberds up close.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

if i remember rightly, they where great axe's, as one of the weird combos you could take was great axe and shield, thats back in 3rd ed days though


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Whats the big deal if he wants to call them hand weapons though?


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

I believe he wants to use them as halberds, and they work perfectly fine as them the way they are in the picture.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

"He says their axes but that's an awfully long handle?" Seems to imply he thinks his opponent should call them halberds, but his opponent wants to call them axes.


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

Unless the opponent is a WYSIWYG Nazi, the owner can call them whatever he wants, so long as he lets his opponent know up front, and as long as he doesn't have identical units differently equipped. Hey, it's Chaos! For all we know they could be Great Hatchets (which count as hand weapons, if memory serves).


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Durzod said:


> Unless the opponent is a WYSIWYG Nazi, the owner can call them whatever he wants, so long as he lets his opponent know up front, and as long as he doesn't have identical units differently equipped. Hey, it's Chaos! For all we know they could be Great Hatchets (which count as hand weapons, if memory serves).


Agreed. My WoC have the halberds (which are a bitch, having to order them serperately and all that) which cost me enough to equip them with. So yes, occasionally they are great weapons. I tell you before we play, it's on my list. Problem?


----------



## thanusdelore (Mar 28, 2011)

*The confusion*

Sorry about the confusion they are on ebay for sale and the seller calls them axes,but I want to use them as Halberds.

Do you think they would pass or would I have to make small changes because I also bought the Chaos warriors with Halberds in a box set OOP just havent gotten it in the mail yet so I dont know how close they are in appearance?


----------



## thanusdelore (Mar 28, 2011)

*Halberds*

Ok are they close enough to these that I also bought?
Thanks for all the help by the way I just dont want to enter a small tourney and have them not be in it.
I am hoping that I can use them as fillers legaly at least because they are pretty cheap.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

To be honest, they all LOOK like halberds, but their pint sized. I can't see a problem with calling them hand weapons or Halberds. But that's just me.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> ...they all LOOK like halberds, but their pint sized....


They do not look much (if any) smaller than the current WoC Halberds to me.

they are certainly hastate enough to be Halberds.


----------

